# New member



## silermes (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had the opportunity to meet some of you folks on the chat late at night. Can anyone that has experience with using projectors for either the bates house effect, talking statues-singing busts please get in touch with me. these forums are so big I could spend years trying to go through them all.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## silermes (Jan 3, 2008)

also what are the rules on creating a custom avitar? Is there an approval process? in my account settings I can only choose from pre-made options and custom is not an option.

thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here. I believe you need to make a required amount of posts for a custom avie.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Just get to posting and all of the bells and whistles will be yours.

Welcome to the scariest/ friendliest place on the web.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Silermes!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Silermes. You might want to make another post about the projectors so that it's more obvious. Enjoy the forum, and see you in chat sometime. Ken/Vlad


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there. Welcome...Glad to meet you.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome stay awhile


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome.........Muhahahahahahah! :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We have a fresh dug grave for you to be comfortable in! Welcome!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy! Welcome to the forum.. I think you'll find and get just about all your halli fixes here..


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Silermes : )


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Silermes.... Welcome! Now getta postin... Only 1 more til you can have a custom avatar (I think) lol and 990 to become a post whore woo hoo!!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

welcome


----------



## silermes (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the welcome. I didn't expect that large of a response.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

